# Carte Vitale application



## CFrance

During Covid our Cartes Vitale expired while we were stuck in the US. We were told by our French pharmacy that they are too old to renew. Can anyone advise how to reapply for them? We're having trouble finding that information online. It was not all that easy the first time we did it. We are in Monpazier in the Dordogne, 24540. Thanks for any help.


----------



## EuroTrash

As I understand it, it's not about the cards themselves having expired, it is about your rights to healthcare having lapsed.
PUMA is for residents of France, so if you have been living away from France for a long period you would have lost your entitlement. Have you looked at your espace on ameli, does it give a date when your rights were terminated?
So I guess you simply need to contact your CPAM and explain you have now returned, and they will probably ask you to provide proof that you've been back and legally resident in France for 3 months. Then your rights will be reactivated and you will be able to update your carte vitale.
Since you already have a sécu number and a dossier it shouldn't be as complicated as making a first application.

After I'd been out of France for a lengthy period, I found a letter from CPAM waiting for me requesting proof that I was still living in France and saying that if I didn't provide it, my rights would terminate on such and such a date (in fact it all got superseded because I started a job as soon as I got back so my rights were reset automatically).


----------



## Sneetch

Whenever I had a question about my application for my carte vitale I called the english speaking helpline. The folks there were always very helpful. 

For example, when my card showed up in the mail the letter with the card said I could create an account on the ameli website, but when I tied to do that the website said I couldn't create an account. I called the helpline and they gave me a code to use so that I could create my account, and that worked without a hitch.

Here's the link for the english pages for ameli :








English pages


You are of British nationality, EU citizen or a foreigner and you live in France. Depending upon your situation, you will find below different formulas to follow in order to obtain reimbursement of your medical expenses.




www.ameli.fr


----------

